

Ask HN: QA pricing offshore? - harrygold

Does anyone have any pricing information for what companies outside the U.S. charge for doing QA on web apps?
======
jborden13
I'd be interested in this as well. I looked at some guys on oDesk, but the $
range was pretty broad.

------
mikegreen
check out utest.com

